# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Employment equity - the issues are not simple

## Dave A

The director general of the labour department had made a call for young white people to make a career for themselves in the civil service.

It's a curious call in current times.
And it does pose the question - do they really have a future in the civil service?

So what's the real story here?

Here's one view worth a read - http://mg.co.za/article/2012-07-16-v...-truly-welcome

----------


## Blurock

Nah, even coloured people are excluded from promotion in the civil service. The ANC government has put a hold on promotion of coloured people in the Dept. of Prisons in the Western Cape. There is no future for any person who is not black and ANC connected in the civil service. Just being black is not good enough!

This is sad, as so many people are prepared to mentor and train black people and to transfer skills to the disadvantaged. Our corrupt government is unfortunately not seeing it this way. It is because they are playing politics to their own benefit and to the detriment of our country. :Frown:

----------

